# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie per boten

## flaviobejko

Njerezimi nuk plaket, perkundrazi ai sa vjen e rinohet. (thenie nga Berzhe)

Njerezimi eshte pavdekesia e vdekatarit. (thenie nga Berne)

Botet fshihen dhe ne grimcat e reres. (thenie nga Verharn)

Bota jone eshte nje xhade e madhe, kurse ne njerezit udhetare te saj. (thenie nga Hajne)

Cdo gje ka muzike; bota kendon himnin. (thenie nga Hygo)

Bota eshte nje liber, faqet e se cilit hapen perpara nesh ne cdo hap qe hedhim. (thenie nga Lamartin)

Bota eshte perfshire nga revolucioni, te cilit nuk i shpeton dot me dollare. (thenie nga Uiljam Duglas)

Bota nuk mbaron me horizontin tone. (thenie nga Lemjer)

Bota rralle eshte armik me paragjykim i ndokujt. (thenie nga Hanrih Man)

Bota nuk mbaron tk pragu i shtepise tone. (thenie nga Meterlink)

Socializmi do te jete i domosdoshem per te krijuar boten e re. (thenie nga Mishel)

E ndyte eshte ajo bote ku njeriu shfrytezon njeriun. (thenie nga Nerval)

Cdo gje leviz dhe asgje te palevizshme nuk ka ne bote. (thenie nga Ovid)

Bota eshte nje sfere , qendra e se ciles eshte kudo, kurse perimetri askund.(thenie nga Paskal)

Kush e harron boten edhe bota gjithashtu e harron ate. (Pop)

Bota duket krejt ndryshe po ta veshtrosh ate jo vetem nga kembanarja jote.(thenie nga Rabe)

Bota jone eshte si nje sipar teatri, prapa te cilit fshihen te fshehtat me te medha.(thenie nga Rilke)

Bota eshte nje pasqyre qe i tregon secilit fytyren e tij te vertete.( thenie nga Toker)

Bota eshte e mjere vetem per njeriun e mjere. (thenie nga Ludvig Fojerbah)

Kulmet e njerezimit ndricojne, nderkohe qe nata e lagesht mbulon ende luginat.(thenie nga Shiler)

Bota ekzistuese nuk eshte fantazi. Te sjellurit ndaj saj si ndaj nje fantazie nuk mund te kaloje pa u ndeshkuar.(thenie nga Emerson)

Pjesen me te madhe te njerezimit e perbejne te vdekurit, jo te gjallet.(thenie nga Kont)
marre nga http://thenie.tk/bota/

----------


## citrusse

Ne bote jane vetem dy tragjedi. Njera eshte mos ta marresh ate qe do, ndersa tjetra ta marresh ate qe do.  - Oscar Wilde

----------

